# Project Holding Blind



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, are holding blinds expensive. So here is a training partner and my DIY prototype. It's made with ripstop material, PVC, rebar for the stakes, screws, nuts and washers.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

You want to share the directions?  I can't believe how much they charge for holding blinds. I mean....it's a piece of fabric and some poles. Come on...


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

That blind looks great, well done!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

very cool! Have some homemade ones, too, but yours are MUCH better. I'd like the directions, too!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> You want to share the directions?  I can't believe how much they charge for holding blinds. I mean....it's a piece of fabric and some poles. Come on...





hotel4dogs said:


> very cool! Have some homemade ones, too, but yours are MUCH better. I'd like the directions, too!


I'm working long hours the next few days but after that I'll get good measurements, write it up and post it.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks in advance to the directions. I want to make some this winter for next spring. I dont have much money so No buying any for me. I love the way yours looks.


----------

